# Another composition for guitar



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

I need their opinion about if this piece can be played for a guitar player.
The links














Audio available:

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fetude-for-guitar


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Glancing through it, everything looks ok to me.


----------



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

New version. A guitar player helped to me to fix some mistakes of articulation: what do you think about it? Corrections: bar 14-17 bass octave belowed. Bar 26-29 Bass octave below. Bar 99, FInal chord fixed.













What do you think? For example about the slurs?


----------

